# Dumb Thief Gets into a Jam



## Lynne (Aug 1, 2008)

A South Carolina thief broke into a landfill to retrieve about $10 worth of copper and got stuck under a stinky, nasty dumpster.  He'd been under there about 12 hours when workers found him   PU  South Carolina is pretty hot this time of year, too.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080801/ap_on_fe_st/odd_stuck_suspect;_ylt=Aro0mRNRq8U2bepMs7wdKp0uQE4F


----------



## jkembry (Aug 1, 2008)

HHow does one get 'stuck' under a dumpster?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well they are criminals and he belongs in the dumbest criminal file.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 1, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Well they are criminals and he belongs in the dumbest criminal file.


 That's what I thought...like the dummies who attached a chain from the bumper of their car to an ATM.  The bumper was pulled off, along with the license plate.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 1, 2008)

jkembry said:


> HHow does one get 'stuck' under a dumpster?


 We cannot comprehend the talent it takes my friend.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

No sympathy!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2008)

Must've been the former mayor of Stupidville U.S.A.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 1, 2008)

Copper theft is on the rise.

They've stolen brass parts off of fire hydrants in my area, rendering he hydrant unoperable.

And I've seen some reports of a guy who decided to steel some copper wire or grounding elements from a power line...  He forgot to make sure the power was off.:duh::flammad:  Oh, well... at least the gene pool is a little cleaner now!:lol::EG:


----------

